# Anyone use Tile or Trackr?



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

Does this interfere with your bluetooth working as a key or media player with your iPhone and Tesla?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

generally speaking, multiple BLE devices can be connected at the same time, as long as they don't perform the same function. IE, only one BT keyboard will be recognized, but you could have a mouse, keyboard, speaker, fitbit, watch, car , tag like Tile, on and on...


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> generally speaking, multiple BLE devices can be connected at the same time, as long as they don't perform the same function. IE, only one BT keyboard will be recognized, but you could have a mouse, keyboard, speaker, fitbit, watch, car , tag like Tile, on and on...


Thank you!


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

I can say that my Tile does not interfere with any function of the car, keycard, BT headphones etc.. as I have a tile in my wallet and carry it everywhere (why do I have one then!?!).


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

Gunn said:


> I can say that my Tile does not interfere with any function of the car, keycard, BT headphones etc.. as I have a tile in my wallet and carry it everywhere (why do I have one then!?!).


This is great info. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Same for Trackr..... No intererence


----------



## TrickorDevice (Apr 25, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> Same for Trackr..... No intererence


This community is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

I know, old thread.

But I'm curious for those who use a tracker and ever had to rely on the "crowdsourced" method of finding the tracker if lost outside of your home.

How effective these trackers are if you actually lose something "out in the wild"? It would be interesting to stick one under a park bench somewhere, or behind a vending machine in a shopping mall, to see how many passerby's have the appropriate app on their smartphone such that you are advised periodically about its whereabouts.

I expect that not too many people own these, and those that do may not have the app running (or location services set to "always" in their phone) such that your odds are slim to none on finding a truly lost or stolen item.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

PaulK said:


> I know, old thread.
> 
> But I'm curious for those who use a tracker and ever had to rely on the "crowdsourced" method of finding the tracker if lost outside of your home.
> 
> ...


A bit off-topic, but my nephew gave me a couple of Tile Slims for my birthday and I'm not sure what I'd use them for. The only things I misplace on a regular basis are my eyeglasses and Swiss Army knife, but they'd look awfully weird with a Tile hanging off of them.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 6, 2016)

I've used tile for years and although not 100% reliable, it gives me some level of comfort due to the way I use #1 and #2 below.
1. Kids go to Elementary School and I stashed a tile inside each of their backpacks. (you never know)
2. Elderly parents out of state. Mom can barely hear and she has a tile attached to her house keys. Every now and then I get an alert that a community member has located my tile while she's out and about. 
3. One stuck under the saddle seat of my motorcycle. 

I just upgraded to the new ones which allow you to swap the battery. They have a longer range and the speaker is louder. (if needed)


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Shogun said:


> I've used tile for years and although not 100% reliable, it gives me some level of comfort due to the way I use #1 and #2 below.
> 1. Kids go to Elementary School and I stashed a tile inside each of their backpacks. (you never know)
> 2. Elderly parents out of state. Mom can barely hear and she has a tile attached to her house keys. Every now and then I get an alert that a community member has located my tile while she's out and about.
> 3. One stuck under the saddle seat of my motorcycle.
> ...


That's good information. Do you also get alerts that other Tile users have located your motorcycle, or kids' backpacks? Also, where are your parents? If you get occasional hits from other Tile members in Wisconsin, then it would probably prove to be very effective here in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 6, 2016)

PaulK said:


> That's good information. Do you also get alerts that other Tile users have located your motorcycle, or kids' backpacks? Also, where are your parents? If you get occasional hits from other Tile members in Wisconsin, then it would probably prove to be very effective here in the SF Bay Area.


The way Tile works, If I want to find something that is "lost" you go into the app and select "Notify when found". This is what triggers other phones with the app to look for it. The user does not know their phone found your tile and every now and then I get an alert with a user thanking me for finding their tile.

My parents live in Tulsa, OK.

I suggest you give it a try with one tile. Not much money and may help with what you want it to do. Like I said, it's not 100% but it's much better than nothing and it costs much less than a cheap GPS tracker.


----------

